# Crab "stuffed" (topped) rockfish



## MetroMan

I finally decided to cook the rockfish fillets I had in the freezer, along with the crab meat I picked from the last time my wife & I had crabs. The goal was to make crab "stuffed" rockfish. Anyone that knows me is aware that I am not a huge fan of eating rockfish. When I first had it, it was so bland to me...and really dry. Well this time I had a different experience. The fish is still bland without a doubt...but I made sure to NOT overcook it this time. 










I removed the dark line aka the "nasty stripe". 

Then I seasoned the fillets with Zatarans Creole Seasoning (this goes well on all seafood IMO)










Then I prepared my crabmeat...









Using the following all-star cast:










This was my resulting crab mixture...









Let me tell you...this crab topping was SOO damn good. I had to make myself STOP "sampling" it.[/QUOTE]



MetroMan said:


> I baked the fillets till they were halfway done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I topped 'em with the crab meat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished them off in the broiler...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best seafood dished I've made to date.


----------



## Bocefus

Dude, that really looks good and bet it tasted even better. I have some flounder fillets I might try this on. I will have to go the the local Fresh Market and get some crab claw meat to use with it.


----------



## Paymaster

Looks tasty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------

